# PTSB to raise capital after failing ECB stress test



## Brendan Burgess (22 Oct 2014)

According to the Irish Times 

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...pital-after-failing-ecb-stress-test-1.1971982



> [broken link removed], which is 99.2 per cent owned by the State, is expected to announce details of its capital-raising plan on Sunday after the [broken link removed] publishes the results of its pan-European comprehensive assessments, which PTSB is expected to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not clear how much capital PTSB will be required to raise but the expectation is it will be below €1 billion.


----------

